# Female armor in video games



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

This video always makes me laugh yet it also shows a very real issue in video games, the constant over sexualization of female characters.
​ 




I personally think that it is something that hurts the artistic integrity of many video games by giving the impression that most of the player base is made out of horny, virgin, immature teenagers... Which is often the truth, but still, I find it irritating.

Now, as a heterosexual male it's not that I'm disgusted by the image of scantily dressed women but I do believe that there's an appropriate medium for everything and I just can't help but to feel uncomfortable by the idea that over sexualization of women has to be so present in all media. Hell, if you want to watch porn then watch porn, but why has to be ever so present in video games?

I feel that as a whole it cheapens the artistic value of video games as a medium and I imagine that it must be off putting for some women, I for one would certainly feel somewhat uncomfortable playing a game where half the male characters were wearing battle thongs for no discernible reason.

That's not to say that I consider any and all forms of sexualization terrible, just when they're obviously made in a cheap attempt to pander to aforementioned horny teenager demographic and it breaks the immersion from the game; I would like to present a few examples of the popular game League of Legends, with a large roster of female characters it was often known for his initial over sexualization of many of them but lately I feel that the design team have been making some real efforts to present more varied and dignified depictions of women.

Some examples of sexualized female characters from that game that I find acceptable are the likes of like Ahri or Miss Fortune:

http://ddragon.leagueoflegends.com/cdn/img/champion/splash/Ahri_0.jpg

http://ddragon.leagueoflegends.com/cdn/img/champion/splash/MissFortune_0.jpg

While very obviously over sexualized and often sporting some rather unrealistic proportions at least their appearance matches the lore and theme of their characters and aren't supposed to be great psychical warriors that for some unknown reason decide to wear the famous chain mail bikini or combat mini skirt.

Now some examples of what I consider terrible sexualization, Morgana and LeBlanc:

http://i.imgur.com/gVX2R.jpg

http://ddragon.leagueoflegends.com/cdn/img/champion/splash/Leblanc_0.jpg

Nothing in the lore or their characterization even comes close to explaining or justifying why the would be dressed as strippers, making it very obvious that it was done so to pander to the horny teenager demographic and just making their character feel cheap.

And finally some perfectly reasonable depictions of women, Leona, Riven and Diana:

http://ddragon.leagueoflegends.com/cdn/img/champion/splash/Leona_0.jpg

http://ddragon.leagueoflegends.com/cdn/img/champion/splash/Riven_0.jpg

http://lolwp.com/wp-content/uploads/Diana-Classic-Splash.jpg

While obviously maintaining some femininity these character designs completely shy away from any significant from of sexualization and instead present a relatively practical, respectful image of what a female, fantasy combatant should look like.

So it's not like I'm some sort of prude that can't handle seeing some cleavage and I in fact think that some reasonable levels of sexualization are perfectly fine, both in female and male characters, but I'm just rather offended by this trend that I see in many video games of just blasting you with women in lingerie clearly intended to draw the attention of male gamers into playing or purchasing the game, I find it both demeaning towards females, for obvious reasons, and males as well because... Well, not all of us are horny animals that must be presented with a constant stream of DD breasts and and massive behinds just to keep us engaged.

Thoughts?


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

You lost me when you said you were a heterosexual male


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> You lost me when you said you were a heterosexual male


^^^


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

I enjoy seeing scantily clad attractive women, whether in a video game or otherwise. However, I do agree that when its done wrong in a video game it cheapens the artistic integrity of the game, is unrealistic, and can potentially repel female gamers.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think it's gotten a lot better in recent years, especially in Western video games. The thing that always turned me off it was actually that I a: didn't feel like characters like that that were Human or in any way relatable and b: unpractical outfits are jarring. A lot of WoW's art is a good example of that really. I think a lot of that has to do with why some of these women are in games in the first place (eye candy,) and lack of personality development of characters.

Still there're games like Rust where for some reason everyone starts off as a naked male :teeth so it's fine now, balancing the field and all that. /sarcasm


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Skyrim had great armor that was not sexual and actually seemed like it would be effective.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Naw no thanks I love these designs much better then turning RPGs into bioware turds. I and the people who make these games love this stuff. Hence why Tera and Blade & Soul are games I fancy. You can remove bikini armor from vidya when you successfully remove cheerleaders from football. That's not to say regular isn't good I just do not care. You can show as much from each gender as you want.

*IT IS FANTASY AFTER ALL*


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

The armor is made primarily to protect "vital" organs.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I see where you're coming from most definitely, as a female myself though it doesn't bother me and it never has honestly. In games where the women have this really stupid looking armor on that shows all of her goodies I just say to myself "Damn girl put some clothes on," and call it a day. In the real world though that armor wouldn't protect crap, they'd be dead in seconds. But those fantasy games where they have on that thong armor on I don't even take the character seriously! In any RPG game that I play I have my female characters in full armor everything covered. But I will admit though in games like Saints Row I have my character running around with skimpy clothes on because it fits the setting. In games like Skyrim it doesn't. 

And I don't understand why people are making a big deal out of you being a straight male and not wanting to see every single woman in video games with all of her stuff showing. It doesn't make you less of a man. I sure wouldn't want to see half naked men in every video game I play.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

You didn't even put up Evelynn as one of the examples? This post is a joke.










In all seriousness it is rather degrading at times. Even with leona's chest armor, it is designed in a way that could easily fracture her sternum if she fell or received a hard blow. It isn't practical, but that's because it is a videogame.

I personally love Diana and Jinx's designs.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Females should always be naked in videos game ;p


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I never understood how just wearing a 2 piece bikini, regardless of the material offered any protection whatsoever, from a strictly logical standpoint.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I dunno.

*I only play heimerdinger. *

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ raise your dongers ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ

ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ flex your dongers ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ

(ง ͠° ل͜ °)งᴛʜᴇ ᴜɴsᴇᴇɴ ᴅᴏɴɢᴇʀ ɪs ᴛʜᴇ ᴅᴇᴀᴅʟɪᴇsᴛ (ง ͠° ل͜ °)ง










I agree that eve should wear more clothing instead of just uh straps.

Your opinion on Nidalee?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've always been annoyed by this.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

As a female, this has never really bothered me too much, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't annoyed by it. I just find it immature and demeaning, to both sexes, but it's something I've gotten used to.

Just wearing some armour over your bewbies obviously isn't going to offer any protection a real battle, neither is going bare-chested barbarian (for guys), but video games aren't real, so real life logic and physics mean naught in a video game world.

All of this said, my female character in Dark Souls 2 is currently indistinguishable from a male in her heavy armour and face-covering helmet, lol.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

On the same token.... I've yet to see a whole lot of ugly fat balding male protagonists or butt ugly females who couldn't pull off the armor you speak of..... Lets be real; videogames sell a fantasy. When the demand for unattractive mundane practical characters arises, i'm sure we will see a transition (if that ever occurs........).


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't understand. Don't guys know that you're better defended the more you take off?

Idk, I find it annoying, but I find lots of things annoying. Like hypermasculine characters and objectification of my idols.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes it's annoying especially when within the world the males are given practical armor while the females wear retarded bikini armor. It's not just illogical but pretty uncreative and lazy in my opinion.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's pandering to horny men who traditionally made up a majority of their customer base.It's kind of short-sighted when they continue to do it because they're probably repelling a lot of potential customers away. At the end of the day, money talks. If women really aren't interested in the game in question, it will probably continue to look like playboy set in fantasy world, whereas games that have a wider appeal will probably also have less naked women all over them.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> It's pandering to horny men who traditionally made up a majority of their customer base.It's kind of short-sighted when they continue to do it because they're probably repelling a lot of potential customers away.


notto disu ****to agen


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> notto disu ****to agen


:yes


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> :yes


 No. They know what demographic they are after just like barbie games


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> No. They know what demographic they are after just like barbie games


They are a business. Businesses exist only to profit off people. Of course they want to expand their customer base. Haven't you seen how much video games have changed over just the past 10 years? Econ 101. The ones who don't adapt fail.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> They are a business. Businesses exist only to profit off people. Of course they want to expand their customer base. Haven't you seen how much video games have changed over just the past 10 years? Econ 101. The ones who don't adapt fail.


 Oh yeah way to encourage crappy games. This is the mentally that Capcom and EA has to gain as much money as possible from their customers. It's all just numbers to them now we have DLC. Here's an idea. NOT ALL Developers want to be Social Justice Warriors and make everything realistic. There are games out there with reasonably armored women or play as a female. It's not a "boy's club" But it sure was better when we didn't have women clamoring to be let in when games suddenly became popular.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know. I don't like it either, but if it's tasteful (as tasteful as something like that can get), then I don't see much of an issue with it. Video games are fantasy and they aren't meant to make sense, so I don't think adding a little bit of sex appeal here and there is wrong. It goes both ways, not always with armour, but personality as well. Look at Kratos in God of War. He is, by far, the most stereotypical, generic, one-dimensional male protagonist I've come across in a game yet and I've never seen people complain about him because he's apparently badass (which he isn't).

That being said, what I find really annoying are uninspired designs. It's not creative or interesting to just dress a woman with breasts that clearly aren't proportionate to her body and have her fight or tickle people to death. I already think women with breasts implants aren't attractive at all, so it's a real turn off when I see it in my games.


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

I find it laughable.

idk most of games that offer scantily scad women with DD implants are from fantasy genre, so logic doesn't really apply. They probably have some invisible magical armor.*shrug*

Btw some of my friends are trying to convince me to cosplay wearing "female armor". I'll show up wearing an un-sexy bulletproof vest instead.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

eren said:


> I find it laughable.
> 
> idk most of games that offer scantily scad women with DD implants are from fantasy genre, so logic doesn't really apply. They probably have some invisible magical armor.*shrug*
> 
> Btw some of my friends are trying to convince me to cosplay wearing "female armor". I'll show up wearing an un-sexy bulletproof vest instead.


do that, wear like some Skyrim style armour or something lol.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Glass Child said:


> You didn't even put up Evelynn as one of the examples? This post is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evelyn is a succubus and so it's totally fine


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe the scantily clad look is meant to distract their opponents? (Although even *more* distracting would be equipping the males that way: _"wtf? put that thing away!"_)

...Body types can be kind of "WTF?" too. Male characters will be big and burly, but females will be so small.

How would Barbie _really_ fare in a sword fight?... with or without appropriate armor (which would probably weigh her down so much, she'd be on the ground, unable to move)...


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I don't know. I don't like it either, but if it's tasteful (as tasteful as something like that can get), then I don't see much of an issue with it. Video games are fantasy and they aren't meant to make sense, so I don't think adding a little bit of sex appeal here and there is wrong. It goes both ways, not always with armour, but personality as well. Look at Kratos in God of War. He is, by far, the most stereotypical, generic, one-dimensional male protagonist I've come across in a game yet and I've never seen people complain about him because he's apparently badass (which he isn't).
> 
> That being said, what I find really annoying are uninspired designs. It's not creative or interesting to just dress a woman with breasts that clearly aren't proportionate to her body and have her fight or tickle people to death. I already think women with breasts implants aren't attractive at all, so it's a real turn off when I see it in my games.


I never minded Kratos being that way. The Greek gods are already ridiculously one-dimensional and OTT in the mythology, and I kind of expected the God of War to just be a relentless killing machine with his only motive being violent revenge.

I agree that the whole female armour thing kind of takes me out of the immersion of a game, it reminds me that it's a game and not reality. Which is fine in less serious and more cartoonish games, but when it shows up in serious games it breaks immersion.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

It's fantasy who cares


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

MUH ARMOR THAT PROTECTS MUH FRUM DEMUNS & BULLETZ

MUH SIX PACK

What you guys want is for developers not to in anyway highlight the attributes of females. For men what's attractive is six packs and looking tough. For females it's breast, ***, and perfect skin. Why only worry about only about what females look like? Why not men?


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> MUH ARMOR THAT PROTECTS MUH FRUM DEMUNS & BULLETZ
> 
> MUH SIX PACK
> 
> What you guys want is for developers not to in anyway highlight the attributes of females. For men what's attractive is six packs and looking tough. For females it's breast, ***, and perfect skin. Why only worry about only about what females look like? Why not men?


Well, it's just my 2 cents, but I think one of the reasons is because burly men in combat settings seems a bit more believable than a slim chick whom looked like she'll snap in two trying to carry a greatsword.

But yeah, protagonist men in video games tend to be the standard white grizzled guy with a six pack. It's the same in a lot of other comtemporary entertainment, just browse through your local cinema's listings and you're bound to find a stereotypical tough guy and a gorgeous babe in at least one of those movies.
Since they're so popular, I assume it's just what most people want to see, otherwise they wouldn't sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Salvador Dali said:


> Well, it's just my 2 cents, but I think one of the reasons is because burly men in combat settings seems a bit more believable than a slim chick whom looked like she'll snap in two trying to carry a greatsword.
> 
> But yeah, protagonist men in video games tend to be the standard white grizzled guy with a six pack. It's the same in a lot of other comtemporary entertainment, just browse through your local cinema's listings and you're bound to find a stereotypical tough guy and a gorgeous babe in at least one of those movies.
> Since they're so popular, I assume it's just what most people want to see, otherwise they wouldn't sell like hotcakes.


So would would you prefer burly girls? Sure they look small... but most FIT women are potrayed as slim and very little muscle. But okay sure maybe we should add Big women for realism. Play Fable 2 and Max out strength. I guess it works....I still sexualized my buff female character :clap


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

What is the point of having females in games if they aren't half naked?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hah you forgot Kayle for your perfectly reasonable depictions.. she probably couldnt be more covered up. But yeah, being a female I do think its kinda overdone and tend to get a little annoyed with every female character having to have a flat stomach and gigantic breasts showing. To be fair though there are tons of super ripped/attractive/dominate male characters in gaming, that are an unobtainable image for most men. Although its not quite the same thing, I figured Id throw that out there.

Oh, it just reminded me.. heres an ad I see almost every time I use one of my favorite websites. Every time I see it I just.. ugh.. roll my eyes. Idk the game, but here it is..












Dissonance said:


> So would would you prefer burly girls? Sure they look small... but most FIT women are potrayed as slim and very little muscle. But okay sure maybe we should add Big women for realism. Play Fable 2 and Max out strength. I guess it works....I still sexualized my buff female character :clap


LOL I remember playing as a female with maxed physique in Fable 2 and running around looking scary as hell in some pink piratey outfit. I guess theres nothing wrong with keeping females looking feminine.. just making them overly sexual to the point of being completely unrealistic is the problem. But even then its true that most male characters arent realistic either. Idk. Im not sure what the answer is.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm clicking...but nothing happens


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember there being some controversy over Lightning Returns having some scanty outfits for Lightning to wear in battle, but a lot of Final Fantasy games portray their women in unrealistic ways like that unfortunately. When I played FFVII, I kept Tifa in my party the entire time just to see her stretch and puff her chest up. It was funny and kind of hot. I also never understood why Yuna's outfit in FFX has her revealing her bra. 

Play FFIX again and focus on Garnet. They take every opportunity to show her butt cheeks.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Remember these:


You know what I actually hated about that ad and ads like it? It's just such bad art, I mean it's not art, it's just a photograph of a woman. And she isn't even wearing any like... She just looks like a woman from the 21st century. Whhhhy?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Hah you forgot Kayle for your perfectly reasonable depictions.. she probably couldnt be more covered up. But yeah, being a female I do think its kinda overdone and tend to get a little annoyed with every female character having to have a flat stomach and gigantic breasts showing. To be fair though there are tons of super ripped/attractive/dominate male characters in gaming, that are an unobtainable image for most men. Although its not quite the same thing, I figured Id throw that out there.
> 
> Oh, it just reminded me.. heres an ad I see almost every time I use one of my favorite websites. Every time I see it I just.. ugh.. roll my eyes. Idk the game, but here it is..
> 
> ...


Believe me they would add unrealistic proportions to men if they could. Nine Inch Dongers everywhere. But alright I guess it's up to each their own. I still like it regardless. I mean in the end you just want them to be more discreet? I guess all I can tell you is it would only be fair to have men in thongs with really large bulges.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't mind it at all. In MMO's, I generally pick female just because I like to play dress up with the avatar, and my alt will definitely be male for a change. Playing games is a break from reality many people.

For an extreme example of this is the MMO, Scarlet Blade (NSFW). You can strip down to lingerie and with cash shop items, you can take it off. The game is not that great (yes, I tried it out for a week, its very boring). 

The current MMO I am playing on and off is Rift. They handle female armor well. Nothing revealing at all, maybe the bikini costume for the summer. 

But ultimately, it doesn't affect the game at all. If scantily clad female armor bothers you, maybe gaming is not your thing.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I am often irritated by this too, I just find it a bit...
distracting. I equate the influence of experiencing such sexualization to the whispers of a temptress. I have the most innocent of intentions (usually), but for some reason... I have this progressing urge to do terrifying things.

Look at this work of art. Notice how the holes in her pants..wait, she's not wearing pants? Even better, much creative. But notice how the wearings of her legs not only tells a story, but they allow her to get an unusual feel for the air, which helps her better guess the trajectory of her sniper shots. This piece is creativity exemplified, art in it's glory, a holy synergy of nature and man:


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Huh. I've never thought about it very long.

I mean, I know that female characters in video games are often made to be extra sexy (super tiny waists, huge (and sometimes pointy lol) breasts, and very few clothes).

It does pander to a certain demographic, because...heck...they want to make money. 

Uhm, I can see where you're offended though. 

It is annoying when any industry (I get annoyed at clothing, frequently) does not provide alternatives. Also, tends to stereotype it's consumer. What about the rest of us?

Kind of a huh moment for me, honestly.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Huh. I've never thought about it very long.
> 
> I mean, I know that female characters in video games are often made to be extra sexy (super tiny waists, huge (and sometimes pointy lol) breasts, and very few clothes).





> *pointy *lol)* breasts*,


Reminded me of a certain video.






*cough*


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2013)

I've always really hated the way females are sexualized in games. Similar to what DerSteppen mentioned, I don't really mind certain females being sexualized, like Ahri and Miss Fortune. But when a large majority of females in games are portrayed that way, it's kind of depressing.

Back when I played WoW as a teenager, I would absolutely despise the first cloth armor set you'd get in Hellfire. Granted I was really innocent for a teenager, but it's crappy turning down an armor upgrade out of fear of getting more creepy PMs.

After a while you do just get used to it to some degree. Though I often dismiss games that are really over the top with sexualization as being desperate.

At least it has been getting better in the past few years. Maybe we'll even get more eye candy for females. A lot of the armor in FFXIV was in the right direction, but I wonder how some of it managed to look bad on both genders.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

It irritates me because they just look stupid. So I have to play using male characters most of the time.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Reminded me of a certain video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn them pointy bits. hahaha


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> So would would you prefer burly girls? Sure they look small... but most FIT women are potrayed as slim and very little muscle. But okay sure maybe we should add Big women for realism. Play Fable 2 and Max out strength. I guess it works....I still sexualized my buff female character :clap


To be honest, I wouldn't really care either way, was just giving my thought on why some people might find it annoying/offensive.

As long as I enjoy a game, women in bikins or guys in tighty whities wouldn't really concern me, I might take the game less seriously (especially for the latter), though I don't make a habit of making games serious business anyway,

I had a pretty sexy buff female pawn on Dragon's Dogma.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh come on now just because we give women rights in REAL life doesn't mean we need to give them rights in video games.

Like we allow them to take are jobs and stuff. But giving them cloths in video games is asking to much I think.

We must take a stand.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Although, I get what you're saying, very few of these games are realistic. People don't really complain about these completely unrealistic elements breaking immersion. I see many shooter games and the protagonist is wearing a t shirt and jeans. They get shot 10 times in the chest and don't die. I get that women characters are over sexualised in some games, but I don't buy the breaking immersion complaint. Well, not if it's just levelled at the women characters.

Maybe if the male characters all have full body armour on and the women are wearing practically a bathing suit. Then I understand the complaint.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I find it annoying in that developers are saying "well I know what will attract men to our games!" like we are this simplistic minded pack of morons. Sadly they are probably right given how the this trend is continuing and is probably successful.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Zone said:


> I am often irritated by this too, I just find it a bit...
> distracting. I equate the influence of experiencing such sexualization to the whispers of a temptress. I have the most innocent of intentions (usually), but for some reason... I have this progressing urge to do terrifying things.
> 
> Look at this work of art. Notice how the holes in her pants..wait, she's not wearing pants? Even better, much creative. But notice how the wearings of her legs not only tells a story, but they allow her to get an unusual feel for the air, which helps her better guess the trajectory of her sniper shots. This piece is creativity exemplified, art in it's glory, a holy synergy of nature and man:


I've heard rumours that Quiet is dressed that way for a reason, possibly because she has chameleon, stealth camo like abilities that allow her to blend in with her surroundings, but she has to be almost naked to do it.

On the other hand, it's Kojima, and Kojima has always been a pervert.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 25, 2014)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> http://ddragon.leagueoflegends.com/cdn/img/champion/splash/Leona_0.jpg


Pretty impractical, having individual breast plates would direct any blow directly to the heart.


DerSteppenwolf said:


> http://lolwp.com/wp-content/uploads/Diana-Classic-Splash.jpg


without some sort of gorgot any blow to the upper chest would glance off and sever her head, quite ridiculous.

In reality any female warrior would bind their chest, boobs are impractical in combat.

My point is that all of this is just as silly as a chainmaille bikini, it's fantasy, deal with it.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6550847/female-armor-sucks :yes


----------

